# Wipers not "parking"



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

97 200sx wipers work fine, just will not park. This also messes up the intermittent function. 

I understand there is a wiper amplifier, so I assume the park relay would be in it. Could someone please elaborate, or, just tell me where the dog gone thing is located? Thanks!!


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

um, bump please


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

It says it's behind the right kick panel. There should be six wires going to it. That's all my diagram says. Sorry it's not more specific.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "park" position switch is inside the wiper motor. For more info:

The wiper switch is controlled by a lever built into the combination switch.
There are three wiper switch positions:


LO speed 
HI speed 
INT (with Intermittent)
With the ignition switch in the ACC or ON position, power is supplied:


through 2O A fuse (No. (19) located in the fuse block [J/B]) 
to wiper motor terminal (6) 
to wiper amplifier terminal (5) (with intermittent).
Ground is supplied to wiper amplifier terminal (3) through body grounds (M43), (M44) and (M60) (with intermittent).

Low and high speed wiper operation 
Ground is supplied to wiper switch terminal (17) through body grounds (E13) and (E25).
When the wiper switch is placed in the LO position, ground is supplied:


through terminal (14) of the wiper switch 
to wiper motor terminal (2).
With power and ground supplied, the wiper motor operates at low speed.
When the wiper switch is placed in the HI position, ground is supplied:


through (16) terminal of the wiper switch 
to wiper motor terminal (1).
With power and ground supplied, the wiper motor operates at high speed.

Auto stop operation (with intermittent) 
With wiper switch turned OFF , wiper motor will continue to operate until wiper arms reach windshield base.
When wiper arms are not located at base of windshield with wiper switch OFF , ground is provided:


from terminal (14) of the wiper switch 
to wiper motor terminal (2), in order to continue wiper motor operation at low speed.
Ground is also supplied:


through terminal (13) of the wiper switch 
to wiper amplifier terminal (2) 
through terminal (7) of the wiper amplifier 
to wiper motor terminal (5) 
through terminal (4) of the wiper motor, and 
through body grounds (M43), (M44) and (M60).
When wiper arms reach base of windshield, wiper motor terminals and are connected instead of terminals (5) and (4). Wiper motor will then stop wiper arms at the PARK position.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, Thanks!

That is good info and I highly appreciate it.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, poopy
I still haven't even messed with this. Am I bad?

I did notice on dry days it seems to work ok, but when you need them they don't park. You have to kick em off and on several times to get them stopped down low-and it seems to fight doing this. LIke the motor does not like the "down" position.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

So what - you wanna talk them to a working state again?

Stop posting your whole history here and actually do something about it - you bumped the thread and got the absolute best details, yet here we are having to listen to your moans - why don't you post your address and tel number and perhaps one of the guys close to you will come sort it for you eh? :-(


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

LvR. said:


> So what - you wanna talk them to a working state again?
> 
> Stop posting your whole history here and actually do something about it - you bumped the thread and got the absolute best details, yet here we are having to listen to your moans - why don't you post your address and tel number and perhaps one of the guys close to you will come sort it for you eh? :-(


Um, excuse me for my style fawkface-

I had a thread hanging, and, if you knew how to work a forum you'd see I have contirbuted over the last 5 years---freakin newbie

geez

get a life fawk head


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

1badsuv said:


> Um, excuse me for my style fawkface-
> 
> I had a thread hanging, and, if you knew how to work a forum you'd see I have contirbuted over the last 5 years---freakin newbie
> 
> ...


Calling me names will not solve your wiper problem - get off your backside and do something about it ........................ you may have contributed but so what?:lame:


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

ok thanks for the advice. 

Once again we strike gold!


----------



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

replace the wiper control unit located on the passenger side kick panel. Just open the glove box and you'll see it on the side, between the glove box and the door post. If you are electrically inclined you can open it up and replace the realy on the board.


----------



## anolesfan77 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had this same problem for a while. I finally located the relay assembly, pulled 3 from a junk yard, and found one that solved the problem. The intermittent and parking functions don't work when this relay is bad. I did discover that the wipers will work on low and high speed with this relay completely disconnected.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

you can re-solder the pins of the relay to the PCB, this happens to almost every PCB mounted relay, i've had to do it on my b14, chevy blazer, home audio receiver and a buncha other things. the mechanical action (clicking) knocks the solder loose over time.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

"97 200sx wipers work fine, just will not park."

If I remember correctly, there was a recall out on the wiper motor. Had odd behavior myself way back in her second year (bought her new and now has 590K+) and dealer in Asheville, NC fixed it by referring to the recall. Wondering if the recall fix was ever applied to your vehicle. 

I haven't had a problem since including intermittent.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

My update:

I got the wipers to malfunction again and kept everything turned on. I removed the glove box and soon as I touched the wiring to the wiper relay assembly the wipers parked. 

So, I took the relay box out-pried the side tabs open a bit and the relay PCB slid right out. I did see some cold soldering on one of the connector joints, and on one of the joints where the relay mounts. I went ahead and re soldered all the joints, and all has been good for a few months now. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

